# Mikrofone unter Win 10 1903 nicht mehr nutzbar (trotz Freigabe in Datenschutzeinstellungen)



## Grobiland (1. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe mich bereits einige Stunden mit diesem Thema befasst und noch keine Lösung gefunden. Mein USB-Mikro (Samson Meteor Mic) wird zwar erkannt, jedoch kommt bei Windows (10, Version 1903) kein Ton an. Natürlich habe ich bereits in den Datenschutzeinstellungen den Zugriff auf das Mic aktiviert und alle Apps zugelassen. Treiber sind alle aktuell und neuinstalliert. Das Mikro funktioniert an anderen PCs, andere Mikros (egal, ob USB oder Klinke) funktionieren jedoch nicht an meinem. Die Klinken-Mikros wurden an der PC-Front, am Mainboard und an der USB-Soundkarte (SoundBlasterX G5) getestet. Das USB-Mikro wurde bereits an allen USB-Buchsen (2.0, 3.0, 3.1) ausprobiert, auch mit anderem Kabel.
In den Sound-Einstellungen ändert sich der Pegel neben dem Gerät nicht. Auffällig ist, dass unter Eigenschaften steht „Keine Buchseninformation verfügbar“. Im Treiber (Standardtreiber von Windows) funktioniert laut Status alles „einwandfrei“.
Eine weitere Auffälligkeit ist, dass bei der Einrichtung der Spracherkennung und des Mikrofons jeweils „Der Assistent konnte nicht gestartet werden.“ erscheint.

Fällt euch noch was ein, was ich tun könnte? Gibt es noch andere Informationen, die ihr brauchen könntet? Das Problem ist mit dem neusten Windows-Update 1903 erst eingetreten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Grobiland


----------



## Ocmaster (1. Juli 2019)

das ganze windoof ist bugged hat doch mirosoft doch bekannt geben das schwere bugs dabei sind.


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2019)

Alle Soundtreiber deinstallieren,  unter ">Systemsteurung > Geräte und Sound > Geräte und Drucker" die gefunden Sound -"Geräte" entfernen. 
Komposter neu starten und probieren, ggf Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Grobiland (2. Juli 2019)

Die Soundtreiber habe ich sicherlich schon mindestens 15 Male neuinstalliert, andere Treiber, die mit dem Sound zusammenhängen, auch (Realtek etc.). 
Was ist ein Komposter?


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2019)

Computer -> Komposter ?-O
Naja die Treiber der Hersteller ja - aber das was sich Win10 so installiert passst nicht unbedingt immer - deswegen in der Systemeinstellung auch entfernen ! 
Ansonsten Win10 auf letzten Stand zurücksetzten oder auf Werkseinstellung ....


----------



## Grobiland (2. Juli 2019)

Computer neugestartet habe ich sowieso bei jeder Neuinstallation. Was du mit den Treibern in den Systemeinstellungen meinst, verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz. Im Gerätemanager wurden alle Mikrofone entfernt. Nach dem Neustart beim Einstecken des Mikros wird dann der vorher deinstallierte Windows-Treiber wieder installiert. Ich wüsste gerade nicht, welchen Treiber ich sonst nutzen sollte, der Hersteller des Mikros stellt keinen eigenen zur Verfügung.
Wenn ich die Klinken-Mikros auch an der Soundkarte probiert habe und kein Geräusch wird erkannt, dürfte es doch eigentlich nicht an den Treibern liegen, oder? 
Zurücksetzen geht leider nicht mehr, Werkseinstellungen ist eher das letzte Mittel, da die Neuinstallation sämtlicher Programme bei meiner Internetleitung eher unzumutbar macht.
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Infos, die man senden könnte, um das Problem weiter einzugrenzen? Oder kommt was anderes außer Treiberprobleme gar nicht in Betracht?
Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2019)

Werkseinstellung heisst nicht gleich alle Programme neu installieren zu müssen:
Windows 10 zuruecksetzen: So geht’s Schritt fuer Schritt - PC-WELT

P.S.: Mir ist es aber auch schon passiert das einfach das Mikrofon nicht als Wiedergabegerät ausgewählt war und es funktionierte - ich aber keinen Ton aufm Headset hatte.
Ist immer schwierig alle Möglichkeiten aufzuzählen, aber meistens wars bei mir ein kleiner Fehler meinerseits.....


----------



## Grobiland (2. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank, dann probiere ich das mal aus.


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2019)

Wenn du es noch nicht probiert hast:
>Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher unten rechts in der Taskleiste
>Sound-Einstellungen öffnen
>Eingabegerät wählen -> das Mikro wählen das du nutzen möchest
>darunter die Geräteeigenschaften anwählen
>Unter Abhören -> Haken setzen bei "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden"
 Eventuell Pegel anpassen oder andere Einstellungen überprüfen.


----------



## Grobiland (2. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Pegel war natürlich immer bei 100. ^^ Seit der Neuinstallation irgendeiners Treibers muss auch jetzt wieder die Wiedergabefunktion möglich sein (vorher passierte nichts). Mit der Wiedergabe hört man zwar wieder das Mikro, jedoch ist es beim Deaktivieren sofort wieder stumm. Die Einrichtungen von Mikro und Sprachassistenten funktionieren auch nicht. TeamSpeak kommt leider auch noch mit der Meldung „Fehler, konnte das Aufnahmegerät nicht öffnen.“
Dass das Mikro noch funktionstüchtig ist, habe ich ja bereits an einem anderen PC ausprobiert. Kann ich jetzt trotzdem irgendwas damit anfangen, dass das Mikro nicht mehr stumm ist, wenn ich eine Wiedergabequelle auswähle?


----------



## Hubacca (2. Juli 2019)

Taucht das Mikro also in der Sound-Systemsteuerung auf ?


----------



## Grobiland (2. Juli 2019)

Ja. Als Standardgerät. In den Eigenschaften fällt jedoch auf, dass „keine Buchseninformationen verfügbar“ seien, wie im Eingangspost erwähnt. Die Pegelbalken rechts verändern sich nicht, außer ich stelle eine Wiedergabequelle ein.


----------



## Grobiland (10. Juli 2019)

Leider hatte ich bisher nicht die Zeit, mich weiter mit dem Mikrofon-Problem zu befassen.
Mit dem neusten Windows-Update heute funktionierte es jedoch wieder. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe.


----------

